# New member



## JCochrane (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
I am Jean Cochrane and have been researching the Cochrane family from Scotland and England since 2005. 

I looking forward to many new contacts on this site. Excited to see what contacts and information I will find.

Jean Cochrane
Canada


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Jean

I have moved your thread to Maritime Family History Research. I see you have been a member for a long time, so have hopefully found your way around.

Good luck with your research (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Jean.


"been researching the Cochrane family from Scotland and England since 2005." 

That's not very far back Jean, you should be able to go back hundreds of years.
LOL


----------



## jmirvine (Nov 23, 2006)

Where about in Scotland are your Cochrane family from?

I'm researching my family tree in North East Scotland and I have access to quite a few resources pertaining to this area.

Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------

